# Formular Pflichtfelder



## Fischiiii (13. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Also Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe ein Formular das bis jetzt prima läuft und so. Doch damit die ganze Sache auch sinn macht, müssen gewisse Felder (Name, Adresse, EMail) halt ausgefüllt werden.

Mit Dreamweaver bekomm ich da keine gute Lösung hin, denn mit fehlt ein bisschen 'Luxus' :

-> Das Formular sollte beim klick auf den 'Senden' Button überprüft werden und falls eines der vorgegebenen Felder falsch oder nicht ausgefüllt ist, soll eine MsgBox kommen in der sowas wie 

'Folgende Felder sind nicht/fehlerhaft ausgefüllt
- E-Mailadresse
- Adresse' 

Da ich eiiiiiigentlich  kein völliger  bin, sollte es ich auch schaffen sowas selber zu werkeln, wenn man mir die nötigen Hilfen oder Beispiels geben kann.  Ach ja, im Moment ist's ja so, dass beim klick auf 'Senden' alles an meine mail.php Datei weitergeleitet wird und so verarbeitet. Aber das Formular selber is pur HTML 

Thx schon mal für die Hilfe
Greetings
Fischiiii


----------



## Coranor (13. Juli 2004)

Ich will nur mal kurz Zwischenfragen, ob Du schonmal die Forumssuche benutzt hast und da nach "Formular" und "Pflichtfelder" gesucht hast? Hab da jede Menge gefunden, könnte ja sein, dass da was dabei ist für Dich.


----------



## Fischiiii (13. Juli 2004)

:-( Die Suchfunktion ist was schönes, wenn man sie zu beherschen weiss 

Nä auf jedenfall, ich hab das gefunden, das ich wollte. Zwar verweis auf einen externen Link, aber es tut seinen Dienst, des es soll und muckt nicht rum 

Thx aber für den Tipp für die Suchfunktion  

Greetz
Fischiiii


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2004)

Frisch eingetroffen 

(dieser Link zerstört sich in Kürze von selbst)


----------

